# Couple of New September Audaxes from Hertfordshire



## Ming the Merciless (17 Aug 2018)

A couple of new audaxes in Hertfordshire, running on Sat 22nd September. Easy to get to by train on the East Coast main line from Kings Cross or via junction 7/8 the A1. Free parking at start. Pub and cafe finishes respectively.

*The Four Minute Mile 200*

A new event. An outing to the Iffley stadium, Oxford where the four minute mile was broken by Roger Bannister in 1954. Double crossing of Chilterns, rolling and scenic ridgeline through Vale of Aylesbury.







http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-265/
https://hertsaudax.uk/the-four-minute-mile-200/

*Hertfordshire Greenways 100*

A new event. An outing to explore The Cole Green Way, Alban Way, Nickey Line, and Ayot Greenway. All disused railways that have been turned into greenways.






Approx 45km of the route is on the greenways / gravel sections. Mix of paved and gravel sections suitable for a road bike. A couple of easy gravel sections in addition to the greenways. Cafe at half way point. An x rated event that uses commercial controls. Nice relaxed time limit to allow you to enjoy the greenways and / or have a picnic along the way,

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-268/
https://hertsaudax.uk/hertfordshire-greenways-100/


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Nice relaxed time limit



Always approve of this on BP events - good way to lure in new audaxers without scaring them.


----------



## Nick Saddlesore (17 Aug 2018)

Rats, Herts Greenways clashes with the FNR to Oxford (which I'm meant to be leading). Nice route, I've ridden all those bridleways on fixed with 23's, gravel bike not required.


----------

